# Foraging wild foods



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

This time of year in Kentucky, I am seeing spring coming in. This would be a blessing time of year if there were not grocery stores around. Some foods that I can think of that are in this area right now are wild chives, dandelions, wild mustard, poke, and morel mushrooms. 

Whats in your area that you can spot?


----------



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

Dandelions, and violets are starting to come back. Chives are 6" tall in the garden. I better start looking for mushrooms, right after the next rain. Hopefully everyone has some idea of what wild edibles are out there. I took a wild foods class at the community college and later found 4 weeds in my garden that I added to my salads. Free food is wonderful.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree, free food is wonderful, esp since it doesn't contain tons of junk in it. I wish there was a class in my area that gave lessons on this topic. Your right that people need to be careful on what they eat and be sure they know exactly what it is. I know "Leon" on here has a YT video on topics like this how one plant looks exactly like the other. Best bet is to learn to identify and then and only then when shtf is to eat it if you have to. Knowledge now will save lives later.


----------

